# two gators spoted in tusc.



## ducky152000

My buddy from newcomerstown just called me today about a bunch of people spoting two 4 to 5 foot gators in the tusc. river around newcomerstown. There has even been photos taken of them sunbathing on a log. We are goin down today to try and catch em. The gamewarden has allready been reported to and he is not doing anything about it because it is not and ohio speciese. The newcomerstown police is not goin to do anything either. Has anybody else heard about this?


----------



## ChutesGoer

After living in T County most of my life this is how I envision this:

2 People (less than knowledgeable) spot two gar in the water and assume they saw a gator.

They tell two other people who then claim them to be 4-5 feet long.

They tell two other people who then claim them to be sunbathing on a log.

Tomorrow they will have eaten two cats, a dog and a full grown sheep.

) I am not saying it isn't true, I just need to see the photos. )


----------



## ducky152000

I know what you meen but my buddy saw them yesterday and he has been an outdoorsman all his life. I personly have not seen them yet. But hopefully i will tonite. We are goin to try to catchem with a noose if that dont work it will be 12/0 gamas. and chicken on a dropline. From what he told me he saw them yesterday while he was goin home for lunch and after work everybody in the town was talking about them. I bet someone let em go cause they got too big.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Keep us posted and take your camera with you. If you don't catch them, at least they won't make it through the winter.


----------



## Orlando

Watch out for Big Foot while you are out there


----------



## fishing_marshall

I'd like to see pics. Chutesgoer, you envision is probably correct for TCounty. I'm floating the Tusc. tomorrow anybody know a good bait for gators? haha. If they really are there somebody released a pet.


----------



## maggot

fishing_marshall said:


> I'd like to see pics. Chutesgoer, you envision is probably correct for TCounty. I'm floating the Tusc. tomorrow anybody know a good bait for gators? haha. If they really are there somebody released a pet.



I've heard human's are great **********....just hook em through the back of the neck and let em swim around under a empty milk jug used as a bobber. Once the milk jug goes under and stays....set the hook.
Don't forget your gaff!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Maybe this is the gator that was in the Chagrin last year. It's migrating south..


----------



## mpd5094

http://www.timesreporter.com/breaki...re-on-the-Tuscarawas-River-near-Newcomerstown


----------



## ducky152000

Its confirmed i got to see one this evening. My buddys was swimin to it and a a$$ threw a rock and hit it in the head. The gator swam into the mirky depths and we didnt see it any more. It was on a log jam rite below the 258 bridge. got a pic on my phone but that was it.


----------



## H2O Mellon

ducky152000 said:


> My buddys was swimin to it


I can see this being a "Here's Your Sign" situation.............


----------



## tnant1

The link has changed. It's now

http://www.timesreporter.com/local_news/x931226927/GATOR-HUNT

I will say this, Gator tail is good eating!


----------



## rattletraprex

Quote : My buddys was swimin to it and a a$$ threw a rock and hit it in the head. (Hey y'all Watch this) And what was he going to do if he had gotten there?


----------



## Toxic

ducky152000 said:


> My buddys was swimin to it and a a$$ threw a rock and hit it in the head.


Is your buddy retarded or what? He knows that they can eat people? I was stationed in Florida for three years. They eat dogs, cats, and an occasional swimmer every so often. Who ever threw that rock may have saved your buddy's life. As far as the ODNR not doing anything, I think that is a load of crap.


----------



## ducky152000

No we are just ******** that like to live on the edge. We noodle snappers in the 30 pound range so why not a 15 pound gator


----------



## Tatonka

H2O Mellon said:


> I can see this being a "Here's Your Sign" situation.............


Was anyone named Darwin around the area?


----------



## riverKing

guys guys, dont tell the guy he shouldnt swim after gators. let them remove themselves from the gene pool.
that being said, I would think that you could call some reptile rescue place or the damn zoo and maybe get someone to go get them that has a clue and wont kill them like a stupid freeking ******* to show his buddies.


----------



## Tatonka

riverKing said:


> guys guys, dont tell the guy he shouldnt swim after gators. let them remove themselves from the gene pool.
> that being said, I would think that you could call some reptile rescue place or the damn zoo and maybe get someone to go get them that has a clue and wont kill them like a stupid freeking ******* to show his buddies.


Newspaper said Zoo can't take them and the rescue in Cinnci told the Sheriff to catch them and send them to them in Cinnci because they won't send anyone to Tusc. County.
Game Warden basically said they won't do anything because it isn't an Ohio species and it is an exoctic so it is fair game I guess.
Maybe the OP's friend needs a new pair of boots, a belt or a new Alligator wallet?


----------



## swordfish

Pretty soon his motto is going to be "real men git there hand bit off by a gator"


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain

I went down under the State Route 258 bridge to see the "Gator" tonight. Saw nothing. Gator was in hiding. Just a group of locals staring at a logjam. Saw a long lost buddy from highschool with his kids down there. Plenty of parking beside the bridge. If your in the area stop by it's great! There is a area taped off on the bridge directly over the "Gators Lair" I guess to prevent falls and to keep people from dropping food to it. A TV reporter was interviewing a sherriff though. Couldn't tell what station, it was a unmarked white TV van. I'm just happy to see my old hometown, Newcomerstown, back in the freakshow spotlight. Now we need another bear sighting or or mountain lion, Bigfoot, UFO?. Who doesn't like a little excitment in an otherwise boring town? The Police? Nah. It gives them something exciting and fairly safe to do.


----------



## husky hooker

i ll take care of this!! i ll jump in and they can bite lard of me all day,, then git him with a noose.....really...


----------



## Tatonka

husky hooker said:


> i ll take care of this!! i ll jump in and they can bite lard of me all day,, then git him with a noose.....really...


Is this Mother Nature's Lipo Suction ?


----------



## ducky152000

I kinda think its sad most of you guys on here would be scared of a 3.5 foot gator thats only 15 or so pounds. its not like it could kill you. Yeah sure you might get bit but I think that would be well worth it, IF YOU COULD SAY THAT YOU CAUGHT A GATOR IN OHIO. I dont know, but why call us retarded. I have respect for you guys........


----------



## SConner

Should not need to explain but here goes... Swimming + gators = bad

Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## tcba1987

ducky152000 said:


> I kinda think its sad most of you guys on here would be scared of a 3.5 foot gator thats only 15 or so pounds. its not like it could kill you. Yeah sure you might get bit but I think that would be well worth it, IF YOU COULD SAY THAT YOU CAUGHT A GATOR IN OHIO. I dont know, but why call us retarded. I have respect for you guys........


As they say here in Tuscarawas County "home of the stupid ********" Ducky.................Get R Done !!!

Yeah id say this gator definitely isnt MAN EATER SIZED for sure..............come on guys..........if anything you MIGHT need a few stitches if it bit you !!!


----------



## Tatonka

I am waiting for someone to shoot it with their Bowfishing rig, from what I understand from the article the only problem is tresspassing so if someone got permission then I guess they would be ok in the eyes of the law.


----------



## SConner

For those asking to see a picture, this one accompanied an article I found.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain

I remembered fishing right there where the "gator" now is. I used to live three blocks away and would, 20years ago, ride my bike to the little stream there by the nursing home and 258 bridge that flows out of the plastic factory by State Route 36. The fishing was great in late fall and early spring when the river was up a bit and the stream was flowing a bit, just enough to make a nice 1' waterfall into the pool from the little concrete arch bridge there. I caught a lot of nice smallies and L.M. Bass on black spinnerbaits there. As I thought about this this morning it dawned on me. I had forgotten this "little stream" used to be, and still may be, A Warm Water Discharge from the plastic factory!I remember huge algal blooms in that stream. In the dead of winter that stream was open and steaming! In fact I remember fishing it when the river was frozen solid. This "little stream" is fed by the ditches and acerage all the way out Route 36 to the Truck Stop and Interstate. If this is still the case. And warm water still does come down that little stream by the nursing home. The "gator" may, theoretically, do ok through the winter. This would ruin the plan of the ODNR to just let it die in the cold winter water. 

As a note to you noodlers. I used to catch a lot. And I mean a lot of snappers in the river there. Some a big as a 35 gallon garbage can lid. My friend's dad sometimes came down to take them home when I had a big one. So even if you don't get the gator you might have some fun. Good luck.


----------



## JLeephoto

IF there are gators there, I don't get the desire to capture or kill a rare thing? It's not like they are a serious threat UNLESS provoked. I grew up around them down south. Gators in every pond, lake & river. Other than being careful about where we allowed our dogs to swim we just enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Smallmouth70

SConner said:


> For those asking to see a picture, this one accompanied an article I found.


Based on that picture, I'd have to say that is not an alligator...close, but not a gator. Based on the short, blunted snout and the rings around the tail, I'd have to say that is a Black Caimen. It's hard to tell from one pic though.


----------



## maggot

Smallmouth70 said:


> Based on that picture, I'd have to say that is not an alligator...close, but not a gator. Based on the short, blunted snout and the rings around the tail, I'd have to say that is a Black Caimen. It's hard to tell from one pic though.


That looks like the very rare 4 Legged Anaconda from the South American Jungle. I hear they can grow up to 90' long and eat a cow whole.


----------



## Tatonka

maggot said:


> That looks like the very rare 4 Legged Anaconda from the South American Jungle. I hear they can grow up to 90' long and eat a cow whole.


I heard 80' but who is counting when you get to lay eyes on the very rare 4 legged Anaconda


----------



## husky hooker

this is as good as fishing in moscow!!!


----------



## Fishman

Alligators could never survive in Ohio, warm water discharge or not. They need to bask in the sun. Eventhough the water might be warm, it's still freezing cold outside.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

If its a 15 pounder then there really no reason to be a complete sissy about it! until you are next to a 12 1/2 footer!


----------



## Toxic

SConner said:


> For those asking to see a picture, this one accompanied an article I found.


Although young gators are darker in color, the nose is definitely short like a Caiman. And if that is a Caiman, they are more dangerous than a gator. And are more apt to attack without provocation.


----------



## Bonemann

It may get takin care of by a large bird or maybe a catfish.

It does look rather small at this size it should only scare
frogs and fish.

C'mon this is a man's web site isn't it ? 

Even large gators are not to be feared but respected.


----------



## rattletraprex

http://www.timesreporter.com/local_news/x631625368/Gator-captured


----------



## Tatonka

It/They will be shot within 2 weeks, they will call SWAT in because only SWAT can handle the 25 YD shot on an armed Gator


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant

Just a little note from someone who grew up with and commonly has pulled permits in Florida for the annual Gator hunt. If and I stress IF this turns out to be a american gator ( I feel a Camain is more likely ) a 4' juvenile alligator will be between the 60 to 120 lbs range. As far as the guy getting belted for swimming out to get the gator , that is not a far fetched idea as long as the gator can be watched and approached from the rear. The cool water of the Tucs will have drastically slowed the gators reaction time if it decieded to lash out. As a young child growing up in and around the swamps of NE Florida we would commomly play in the same waters as we watched the gators bask in the sun. They are very one track minded and I am sure all he was looking for was SUN. I probably would have done the same thing , with such a small gator.


----------



## Pinmin

hey just want to say i seen on the news one of them been caught on chicken livers, it was about 2 and half ft. long , bet that was the best fight on a rod, a bit like a musky? lol


----------



## CatmanOne

Must be global warming. LOL


----------



## sheetsabud

Think tere big enough to make a pair of size12 loafers?


----------



## tcba1987

yeah ONE SMALL gator was caught but as far as i know the larger 4 ft + gator was never caught.............the news media sure dropped the story fast after the smaller one was caught...............UNTIL the larger one attacks someone and then it will be front page news again im sure 

I read in the paper this morning that a gator was reportedly spotted in the Stillwater Creek in Uhrichsville now...............a 16 yr old reported seeing it swimming in the creek.............i wonder if its a bunch of BS or not.........i fish that section of the Stillwater quite a bit ??????/


----------



## Boogieman

When was there a "spotting of a gator" in stillwater? It sounds like bull I hope anyway I fish there alot.


----------



## tcba1987

Boogieman said:


> When was there a "spotting of a gator" in stillwater? It sounds like bull I hope anyway I fish there alot.


read todays Times Reporter..............its in there !!


----------



## husky hooker

Glad i don t fish it no more ......Whooooooooooooowwww!!!!!!!


----------



## musky fisherman

I hope it dont eat me oohhhh im scared! Come on guys its only 4 feet what would you do with a 12 footer?


----------



## Bass n' Fool

Man some of you better never go night fishing for bass in Florida. In the summer buzzbaits for bass at night is a great tech for catching bass, problem is gators love it too. You'll cath foot to 3 foot gators all night long, first couple of times it freaks you out, but you get use to it real quick.


----------



## Big Dev

Ok Kid's,Key Word Here-INVASIVE SPECIES!-Make Some Shoes.


----------



## SPEAKSUP

Raw chicken works good if you want to catch them. Use a big hook and burying it in the meat. 

----------------------------------------------------

Now to all the naysayers and etc. There is a good possible chance for it to survive here in Ohio as long as it finds a good enough place to Hibernate one that wont flood etc. 

There is the cool thing called micro evolution. Where certain species will mutant around there surroundings. Mother Nature is one woman you don't wont to make bad. They just find ways to survive on their own. Snakeheads Bull Sharks etc. Bull Sharks can live in freshwater they search for food and breed in freshwater. 

If you think it's to cold for them to live in Ohio. A bull shark could very well adapt to live in these colder temps the Salmon Shark is a good prime example of a Shark living in cold temps.

I just want to point out that animals a very adaptive and very well could adapt to live here in Ohio. I mean we have plenty of other Reptiles here in Ohio that survive the winters. 

We are not the best species on the planet Mother Nature and her baby's are. 

-------------------------------------------------------

Grassman. 

How many people doubted giant squid until body's started floating up then they thought well they will never survive. Till they caught a live baby one. Then to top it off the Japan Scientist that discovered and got live photos of the beast. 

Why won't you open up your mind to believe there is another primate creature out there? Everyday we find new species around the world and their adaptations. 

Quit thinking so close minded. 


To the OP if you really want to catch this I can give you some tips. I have helped capture Gators and Pythons when I was in Florida for the Herp Show.


----------



## Tatonka

SPEAKSUP said:


> Raw chicken works good if you want to catch them. Use a big hook and burying it in the meat.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now to all the naysayers and etc. There is a good possible chance for it to survive here in Ohio as long as it finds a good enough place to Hibernate one that wont flood etc.
> 
> There is the cool thing called micro evolution. Where certain species will mutant around there surroundings. Mother Nature is one woman you don't wont to make bad. They just find ways to survive on their own. Snakeheads Bull Sharks etc. Bull Sharks can live in freshwater they search for food and breed in freshwater.
> 
> If you think it's to cold for them to live in Ohio. A bull shark could very well adapt to live in these colder temps the Salmon Shark is a good prime example of a Shark living in cold temps.
> 
> I just want to point out that animals a very adaptive and very well could adapt to live here in Ohio. I mean we have plenty of other Reptiles here in Ohio that survive the winters.
> 
> We are not the best species on the planet Mother Nature and her baby's are.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Grassman.
> 
> How many people doubted giant squid until body's started floating up then they thought well they will never survive. Till they caught a live baby one. Then to top it off the Japan Scientist that discovered and got live photos of the beast.
> 
> Why won't you open up your mind to believe there is another primate creature out there? Everyday we find new species around the world and their adaptations.
> 
> Quit thinking so close minded.
> 
> 
> To the OP if you really want to catch this I can give you some tips. I have helped capture Gators and Pythons when I was in Florida for the Herp Show.



They caught one of them and reports of a 2nd Gator seem to be erroneous


----------



## tcba1987

Tatonka said:


> They caught one of them and reports of a 2nd Gator seem to be erroneous


they caught ONE slightly over 2 feet long ...............the original one that they had pictures of in the paper was 4 feet long so unless it shrunk 2 feet the one they caught was NOT the one in the original pictures taken off of the bridge in Newcomerstown...............i dont think the bigger one is still alive or someone would have saw it by now.............probably died from starvation or some good ole boy down here in Tusc county killed it !!!!


----------



## SPEAKSUP

I doubt that it is dead yet. Water is still warm enough and they have plenty of places to sun themselves. 

If it is spotted again. I have some family that lives in New Philly I can make my way out there and try to catch it.


----------

